# THE FUTURE(POSSIBLY)



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

The following information is from the second instalement of my newsletter

ARCANA EMPERII(Secrets of the Empire)

It is for informational discussion onkly and not ment to heal treat or cure or be the magic bullet that will give you that you desire.

As bodybuilders we/you are always looking for the next big thing be it training diet or drugs to help us acheive that olympian physique that we have/do desire at one time or other.

The search for the next great thing is what we all dream of to be able to find something that will propel us to levels of physical acheivement only dreamed of and to get one up on our competitors.

We try every supplement know to man and push the use of drugs to sometimes scarey levels.

now at some point you have got to ask yourselves "Is this worth it"???

What can i do next what do I have to inject to get me to were I need to be????

Have you ever thought that the answer may be staring you right in the face?????

ANSWER

You and the correct use/application of your brain/mind call it what you will.

For sometime now I`ve been trying/experimenting with various things to get answers to how to acheive a natural anabolic enviroment within myself/ourselves.

Have I found it????

I think I may have found something that is going to help.

The use of brain wave smart drugs/supplements to increase hormonal output on all levels to reduce bodyfat increase lean tissue mass through recreating the natural/perfect brain wave balance that man once had when devoid of all other magnetic/electrical devices that throw out the bodies electromagnetic field in the brain and surrounding the body.

Now the only fear I have about this one is (A) your messing with the brain and could cause irreverisble damage in later life (B)That the use of some in not all brain drugs/supplements can and does lead to confusion dizzyness dependencey on the supplements etc used as brain function has been altered from its supposible natural state and the onset of epilepsy type conditions which is the biggest fear of all as far as I`m concerened.

Added to that is what will the interaction be of the items used to increase brain function and steroids and stimulants used in the everyday bodybuilders ****nal and will it great increase the risk factor in bringing on negative effects through over stimulation.

So a you can see I`ve been pretty busy this last 6 months looking into all this stuff plus my other stuff I have had to put on the back burner so that I can deal with all this new stuff,and hence my lack of posts this year on the board as I have found so far that over stimulation of the brain and the use of the computer on an everyday level makes one feel quite dizzy at times and slightly out of sync,now I`m having to workout is this all tied in with the new nerve endings being built or is it linked to the low levels of electromagnetic and radiation given of by computers messing everything up.

Its a scarey time at the mo but also a feeling of being on the cusp of something possibly great and very beneficial to bodybuilders and their health.

I do fear though that releasing these idesa that they could be abused by the bodybuilding community(as they do with all things)and reall really hurt somebody longterm.

Watch this space theres more to come!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

Bloody, hell that sounds heavy duty!! I often sit her at my computer feeling like i cant think straight, didn't know computers could mess you about like that!

Good luck with what you doing mate, hope it all goes well!


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

the brain foods have been studied for years, I've used them with my clients for ages now and they are better than safe for the brain, (see my alchemy) and you can read more on these compounds at smart nutrition

http://www.smart-drugs.net/Pay-Attention.htm


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

fits said:


> Bloody, hell that sounds heavy duty!! I often sit her at my computer feeling like i cant think straight, didn't know computers could mess you about like that!
> 
> Good luck with what you doing mate, hope it all goes well!


Try this when your at your computer.

Get a large glass of water and leave it next to your computer(dont drink any)for an hr or 2 and let me know what you see in the waters changes.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Next to the computer itself or next to the monitor?



L


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

Either....

I have my computer at home in a wooden cabinet and I`ve placed the water on top of the cabinet above the monitor and still got the same results as right next to the monitor.

Spooky


----------



## Stv_BABES (May 1, 2004)

same with a tv, although not as extreme.

i left a pint glass on a table 3foot in front of the telly.

after an hour it looked like it was cooking.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

Give that man a prize!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Spot on.

Now imagine what the same thing could do to our own bodies(70% water or so they say)

Makes you take stock really doesnt it.

Question is "HOW DO WE GET ROUND THE PROBLEM"???????????

Me personally I wear a magnetic bracelet on one of my wrists to help counter act the imbalances and improve my joints(yes it does work)


----------



## Stv_BABES (May 1, 2004)

WA HEY!!

just send me cash.

--

i its quite worrying, although ive never taken steps to prevent or protect myself.

today im in work infront of me PC for 9hrs, then ill go home do some uni work infront of a PC again, then possibly watch sum TV. so, about 14hrs directly exposed to the aparently harmless RADIATION these devices give off


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

this is a really interesting thread, i think electrical waves etc has a much bigger role in mental disabilities today. So happens i have had a glass of water next to my computer a couple of hours and its bubbling (soething to do with hydrogen).

Whether this has an effect on the body i dont know but my guess would be yes.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

Thats why you have to stay 10 feet away from a microwave when its switched on


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

They have screens for the computer to block the emition of whatever you were talking about


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

jesus, when im at work we could have 4 microwaves switched on at the same time, and i could be stood 2 feet from them


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

hackskii said:


> They have screens for the computer to block the emition of whatever you were talking about


The only thing that stops radiation and microwaves is lead hackskii and I cant see them putting those on computer screens,lol


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

Carlos901 said:


> jesus, when im at work we could have 4 microwaves switched on at the same time, and i could be stood 2 feet from them


you make them sound like ET and breathe fire lol

i tr yand stay away from micros as much as possible. I really dont think they should be used as commonly as they are.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> The only thing that stops radiation and microwaves is lead hackskii and I cant see them putting those on computer screens,lol


lol, maybe a very thin sheet would be possible though cook?


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

LOL ok this is too funny

go outside and do you see the sun? well it produces about 1 million times more radiation and other energy waves that pass through and into yoru body all day long.

Go set that glass of water out in the summer and what happens?

or a solar cell?

wait mix some salt in water 9what your body is made of) and put a pnny in it... oh crap it produces electrical charges! oh but that means any copper in the diet will kill you arrgg

wait its worse what does vinegar do to it ooh no but thats the ph of the body

oh got more than this... imagine combining oxygen with something! but we do that

hook the brain up to an osciloscope and look at the enrgy produced its mpre than a TV

lets get off the extremes here a bit



everything is bad and good, just get a balance


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Have you ever noticed how great plants grow under electrical power lines?


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

Or in the rain forests at the equator with no electricity?


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

ChefX said:


> Or in the rain forests at the equator with no electricity?


LMAOROFL, hes got a point.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Killerkeane said:


> LMAOROFL, hes got a point.


Get off of the leg Killer!  All I am saying is the plants do grow better under power lines.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

winger said:


> Get off of the leg Killer!  All I am saying is the plants do grow better under power lines.


lol,


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

LOl I seriously like the way this thread has gone off topic to what I originally posted about ooohh and by the way have nearly finished trying and writting about.

Chef if you dont already know the ozone layer`s supposed to protect us,lol(gonna get some greif for that one,lol)

yeah and I agree we need to get a balance but some poor sods are stuck infront of computers etc all day and that cant be good for them in the long run.


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> yeah and I agree we need to get a balance but some poor sods are stuck infront of computers etc all day and that cant be good for them in the long run.


serious, sad sad

get up and move!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Wow, what an awesome thread........................

Impressive to say the least.............

Massivly thought provoked.....

gotta love this stuff for sure...............


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

ChefX said:


> serious, sad sad
> 
> get up and move!


I do move infact I walk nearly ten miles aday 5 days a week:lift: got the bloody sore feet to prove it,lol.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

Heres an interesting article I came across that maybe of some interest.

The Hidden Hazards Of Microwave Cooking

by Anthony Wayne and Lawrence Newell

Is it possible that millions of people are ignorantly sacrificing their health in exchange for the convenience of microwave ovens? Why did the Soviet Union ban the use of microwave ovens in 1976? Who invented microwave ovens, and why? The answers to these questions may shock you into throwing your microwave oven in the trash.

Over 90% of American homes have microwave ovens used for meal preparation. Because microwave ovens are so convenient and energy efficient, as compared to conventional ovens, very few homes or restaurants are without them. In general, people believe that whatever a microwave oven does to foods cooked in it doesn't have any negative effect on either the food or them.

Of course, if microwave ovens were really harmful, our government would never allow them on the market, would they? Would they? Regardless of what has been "officially" released concerning microwave ovens, we have personally stopped using ours based on the research facts outlined in this article.

The purpose of this report is to show proof - evidence - that microwave cooking is not natural, nor healthy, and is far more dangerous to the human body than anyone could imagine.

However, the microwave oven manufacturers, Washington City politics, and plain old human nature are suppressing the facts and evidence. Because of this, people are continuing to microwave their food - in blissful ignorance - without knowing the effects and danger of doing so.

How do microwave ovens work?

Microwaves are a form of electromagnetic energy, like light waves or radio waves, and occupy a part of the electromagnetic spectrum of power, or energy. In our modern technological age, microwaves are used to relay long distance telephone signals, television programs, and computer information across the earth or to a satellite in space. But the microwave is most familiar to us as an energy source for cooking food.

Every microwave oven contains a magnetron, a tube in which electrons are affected by magnetic and electric fields in such a way as to produce micro wavelength radiation at about 2450 Mega Hertz (MHz) or 2.45 Giga Hertz (GHz). This microwave radiation interacts with the molecules in food.

All wave energy changes polarity from positive to negative with each cycle of the wave. In microwaves, these polarity changes happen millions of times every second. Food molecules - especially the molecules of water - have a positive and negative end in the same way a magnet has a north and a south polarity.

In commercial models, the oven has a power input of about 1000 watts of alternating current. As these microwaves generated from the magnetron bombard the food, they cause the polar molecules to rotate at the same frequency millions of times a second.

All this agitation creates molecular "friction", which heats up the food. This unusual type of heating also causes substantial damage to the surrounding molecules, often tearing them apart or forcefully deforming them.

By comparison, microwaves from the sun are based on principles of pulsed direct current (DC) that don't create frictional heat; microwave ovens use alternating current (AC) creating frictional heat.

A microwave oven produces a spiked wavelength of energy with all the power going into only one narrow frequency of the energy spectrum. Energy from the sun operates in a wide frequency spectrum.

Many terms are used in describing electromagnetic waves, such as wavelength, amplitude, cycle and frequency:

Wavelength determines the type of radiation, i.e. radio, X-ray, ultraviolet, visible, infrared, etc.

Amplitude determines the extent of movement measured from the starting point.

Cycle determines the unit of frequency, such as cycles per second, Hertz, Hz, or cycles/second.

Frequency determines the number of occurrences within a given time period (usually 1 second); The number of occurrences of a recurring process per unit of time, i.e. the number of repetitions of cycles per second.

Radiation = spreading energy with electromagnetic waves

We've all been told that microwaving food is not the same as irradiating it (radiation "treatment"). The two processes are supposed to use completely different waves of energy and at different intensities.

No FDA or officially released government studies have proven current microwaving usage to be harmful, but we all know that the validity of studies can be - and are sometimes deliberately - limiting. Many of these studies are later proven to be inaccurate. As consumers, we're supposed to have a certain degree of common sense to use in judgment.

Take the example of eggs and how they were "proven" to be so harmful to our health in the late 1960's. This brought about imitation egg products and big profits for the manufacturers, while egg farms went broke.

Now, recent government sponsored studies are saying that eggs are not bad for us after all. So, whom should we believe and what criteria should we use to decide matters concerning our health?

Since it's currently published that microwaves - purportedly - don't leak into the environment, when properly used and with approved design, the decision lies with each consumer as to whether or not you choose to eat food heated by a microwave oven or even purchase one in the first place.

Motherly instincts are right

On a more humorous side, the "sixth sense" every mother has is impossible to argue with. Have you ever tried it? Children will never win against a mother's intuition. It's like trying to argue with the arm - appearing out of nowhere - that pinned you to the back of the seat when your mother slammed on the brakes.

Many of us come from a generation where mothers and grandmothers have distrusted the modern "inside out" cooking they claimed was "not suitable" for most foods. My mother refused to even try baking anything in a microwave.

She also didn't like the way a cup of coffee tasted when heated in a microwave oven. I have to fully agree and can't argue either fact. Her own common sense and instincts told her that there was no way microwave cooking could be natural nor make foods "taste they way they're supposed to".

Reluctantly, even my mother succumbed to re-heating leftovers in a microwave due to her work schedule before she retired.

Many others feel the same way, but they're considered an "old fashioned" minority dating back to before the 1970's when microwaves first overwhelmed the market.

Like most young adults at the time, as microwave ovens became commonplace, I chose to ignore my mother's intuitive wisdom and joined the majority who believed microwave cooking was far too convenient to ever believe anything could be wrong with it.

Chalk one up for mom's perception, because even though she didn't know the scientific, technical, or health reasons why, she just knew that microwave ovens were not good based on how foods tasted when they were cooked in them. She didn't like the way the texture of the microwaved food changed either.

Microwaves unsafe for baby's milk

A number of warnings have been made public, but have been barely noticed. For example, Young Families, the Minnesota Extension Service of the University of Minnesota, published the following in 1989:

"Although microwaves heat food quickly, they are not recommended for heating a baby's bottle. The bottle may seem cool to the touch, but the liquid inside may become extremely hot and could burn the baby's mouth and throat.

Also, the buildup of steam in a closed container, such as a baby bottle, could cause it to explode. Heating the bottle in a microwave can cause slight changes in the milk. In infant formulas, there may be a loss of some vitamins.

In expressed breast milk, some protective properties may be destroyed. Warming a bottle by holding it under tap water, or by setting it in a bowl of warm water, then testing it on your wrist before feeding may take a few minutes longer, but it is much safer."

Dr. Lita Lee of Hawaii reported in the December 9, 1989 Lancet:

"Microwaving baby formulas converted certain trans-amino acids into their synthetic cis-isomers. Synthetic isomers, whether cis-amino acids or trans-fatty acids, are not biologically active.

Further, one of the amino acids, L-proline, was converted to its d-isomer, which is known to be neurotoxic (poisonous to the nervous system) and nephrotoxic (poisonous to the kidneys). It's bad enough that many babies are not nursed, but now they are given fake milk (baby formula) made even more toxic via microwaving."

Microwaved blood kills patient

In 1991, there was a lawsuit in Oklahoma concerning the hospital use of a microwave oven to warm blood needed in a transfusion. The case involved a hip surgery patient, Norma Levitt, who died from a simple blood transfusion.

It seems the nurse had warmed the blood in a microwave oven. This tragedy makes it very apparent that there's much more to "heating" with microwaves than we've been led to believe. Blood for transfusions is routinely warmed, but not in microwave ovens. In the case of Mrs. Levitt, the microwaving altered the blood and it killed her.

It's very obvious that this form of microwave radiation "heating" does something to the substances it heats. It's also becoming quite apparent that people who process food in a microwave oven are also ingesting these "unknowns".

Because the body is electrochemical in nature, any force that disrupts or changes human electrochemical events will affect the physiology of the body. This is further described in Robert O. Becker's book, The Body Electric, and in Ellen Sugarman's book, Warning, the Electricity Around You May Be Hazardous to Your Health.

Scientific evidence and facts

In Comparative Study of Food Prepared Conventionally and in the Microwave Oven, published by Raum & Zelt in 1992, at 3(2): 43, it states

"A basic hypothesis of natural medicine states that the introduction into the human body of molecules and energies, to which it is not accustomed, is much more likely to cause harm than good.

Microwaved food contains both molecules and energies not present in food cooked in the way humans have been cooking food since the discovery of fire. Microwave energy from the sun and other stars is direct current based.

Artificially produced microwaves, including those in ovens, are produced from alternating current and force a billion or more polarity reversals per second in every food molecule they hit.

Production of unnatural molecules is inevitable. Naturally occurring amino acids have been observed to undergo isomeric changes (changes in shape morphing) as well as transformation into toxic forms, under the impact of microwaves produced in ovens.

One short-term study found significant and disturbing changes in the blood of individuals consuming microwaved milk and vegetables. Eight volunteers ate various combinations of the same foods cooked different ways.

All foods that were processed through the microwave ovens caused changes in the blood of the volunteers. Hemoglobin levels decreased and over all white cell levels and cholesterol levels increased. Lymphocytes decreased.

Luminescent (light-emitting) bacteria were employed to detect energetic changes in the blood. Significant increases were found in the luminescence of these bacteria when exposed to blood serum obtained after the consumption of microwaved food."

The Swiss clinical study

Dr. Hans Ulrich Hertel, who is now retired, worked as a food scientist for many years with one of the major Swiss food companies that do business on a global scale. A few years ago, he was fired from his job for questioning certain processing procedures that denatured the food.

In 1991, he and a Lausanne University professor published a research paper indicating that food cooked in microwave ovens could pose a greater risk to health than food cooked by conventional means.

An article also appeared in issue 19 of the Journal Franz Weber in which it was stated that the consumption of food cooked in microwave ovens had cancerous effects on the blood. The research paper itself followed the article. On the cover of the magazine there was a picture of the Grim Reaper holding a microwave oven in one of his hands.

Dr. Hertel was the first scientist to conceive and carry out a quality clinical study on the effects microwaved nutrients have on the blood and physiology of the human body.

His small but well controlled study showed the degenerative force produced in microwave ovens and the food processed in them. The scientific conclusion showed that microwave cooking changed the nutrients in the food; and, changes took place in the participants' blood that could cause deterioration in the human system.

Hertel's scientific study was done along with Dr. Bernard H. Blanc of the Swiss Federal Institute of Technology and the University Institute for Biochemistry.

In intervals of two to five days, the volunteers in the study received one of the following food variants on an empty stomach: (1) raw milk; (2) the same milk conventionally cooked; (3) pasteurized milk; (4) the same raw milks cooked in a microwave oven; (5) raw vegetables from an organic farm; (6) the same vegetables cooked conventionally; (7) the same vegetables frozen and defrosted in a microwave oven; and (







the same vegetables cooked in the microwave oven.

Once the volunteers were isolated, blood samples were taken from every volunteer immediately before eating. Then, blood samples were taken at defined intervals after eating from the above milk or vegetable preparations.

Significant changes were discovered in the blood samples from the intervals following the foods cooked in the microwave oven. These changes included a decrease in all hemoglobin and cholesterol values, especially the ratio of HDL (good cholesterol) and LDL (bad cholesterol) values.

Lymphocytes (white blood cells) showed a more distinct short-term decrease following the intake of microwaved food than after the intake of all the other variants. Each of these indicators pointed to degeneration.

Additionally, there was a highly significant association between the amount of microwave energy in the test foods and the luminous power of luminescent bacteria exposed to serum from test persons who ate that food.

This led Dr. Hertel to the conclusion that such technically derived energies may, indeed, be passed along to man inductively via eating microwaved food.

According to Dr. Hertel,

"Leukocytosis, which cannot be accounted for by normal daily deviations, is taken very seriously by hemotologists. Leukocytes are often signs of pathogenic effects on the living system, such as poisoning and cell damage.

The increase of leukocytes with the microwaved foods were more pronounced than with all the other variants. It appears that these marked increases were caused entirely by ingesting the microwaved substances.

This process is based on physical principles and has already been confirmed in the literature. The apparent additional energy exhibited by the luminescent bacteria was merely an extra confirmation.

There is extensive scientific literature concerning the hazardous effects of direct microwave radiation on living systems. It is astonishing, therefore, to realize how little effort has been taken to replace this detrimental technique of microwaves with technology more in accordance with nature.

Technically produced microwaves are based on the principle of alternating current. Atoms, molecules, and cells hit by this hard electromagnetic radiation are forced to reverse polarity 1-100 billion times a second.

There are no atoms, molecules or cells of any organic system able to withstand such a violent, destructive power for any extended period of time, not even in the low energy range of milliwatts.

Of all the natural substances - which are polar - the oxygen of water molecules reacts most sensitively. This is how microwave cooking heat is generated - friction from this violence in water molecules.

Structures of molecules are torn apart, molecules are forcefully deformed, called structural isomerism, and thus become impaired in quality. This is contrary to conventional heating of food where heat transfers convectionally from without to within.

Cooking by microwaves begins within the cells and molecules where water is present and where the energy is transformed into frictional heat.

In addition to the violent frictional heat effects, called thermic effects, there are also athermic effects which have hardly ever been taken into account. These athermic effects are not presently measurable, but they can also deform the structures of molecules and have qualitative consequences.

For example the weakening of cell membranes by microwaves is used in the field of gene altering technology. Because of the force involved, the cells are actually broken, thereby neutralizing the electrical potentials, the very life of the cells, between the outer and inner side of the cell membranes.

Impaired cells become easy prey for viruses, fungi and other microorganisms. The natural repair mechanisms are suppressed and cells are forced to adapt to a state of energy emergency - they switch from aerobic to anaerobic respiration. Instead of water and carbon dioxide, the cell poisons hydrogen peroxide and carbon monoxide are produced."

The same violent deformations that occur in our bodies, when we are directly exposed to radar or microwaves, also occur in the molecules of foods cooked in a microwave oven.

This radiation results in the destruction and deformation of food molecules. Microwaving also creates new compounds, called radiolytic compounds, which are unknown fusions not found in nature. Radiolytic compounds are created by molecular decomposition - decay - as a direct result of radiation.

Microwave oven manufacturers insist that microwaved and irradiated foods do not have any significantly higher radiolytic compounds than do broiled, baked or other conventionally cooked foods.

The scientific clinical evidence presented here has shown that this is simply a lie. In America, neither universities nor the federal government have conducted any tests concerning the effects on our bodies from eating microwaved foods. Isn't that a bit odd?

They're more concerned with studies on what happens if the door on a microwave oven doesn't close properly. Once again, common sense tells us that their attention should be centered on what happens to food cooked inside a microwave oven.

Since people ingest this altered food, shouldn't there be concern for how the same decayed molecules will affect our own human biological cell structure?

Industry's action to hide the truth

As soon as Doctors Hertel and Blanc published their results, the authorities reacted. A powerful trade organization, the Swiss Association of Dealers for Electro-apparatuses for Households and Industry, known as FEA, struck swiftly in 1992.

They forced the President of the Court of Seftigen, Canton of Bern, to issue a "gag order" against Drs. Hertel and Blanc. In March 1993, Dr. Hertel was convicted for "interfering with commerce" and prohibited from further publishing his results. However, Dr. Hertel stood his ground and fought this decision over the years.

Not long ago, this decision was reversed in a judgment delivered in Strasbourg, Austria, on August 25, 1998. The European Court of Human Rights held that there had been a violation of Hertel's rights in the 1993 decision.

The European Court of Human Rights also ruled that the "gag order" issued by the Swiss court in 1992 against Dr. Hertel, prohibiting him from declaring that microwave ovens are dangerous to human health, was contrary to the right to freedom of expression. In addition, Switzerland was ordered to pay Dr. Hertel compensation.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

Carcinogens in microwaved food

In Dr. Lita Lee's book, Health Effects of Microwave Radiation - Microwave Ovens, and in the March and September 1991 issues of Earthletter, she stated that every microwave oven leaks electro-magnetic radiation, harms food, and converts substances cooked in it to dangerous organ-toxic and carcinogenic products.

Further research summarized in this article reveal that microwave ovens are far more harmful than previously imagined.

The following is a summary of the Russian investigations published by the Atlantis Raising Educational Center in Portland, Oregon. Carcinogens were formed in virtually all foods tested.

No test food was subjected to more microwaving than necessary to accomplish the purpose, i.e., cooking, thawing, or heating to insure sanitary ingestion. Here's a summary of some of the results:

Microwaving prepared meats sufficiently to insure sanitary ingestion caused formation of d-Nitrosodienthanolamines, a well-known carcinogen.

Microwaving milk and cereal grains converted some of their amino acids into carcinogens.

Thawing frozen fruits converted their glucoside and galactoside containing fractions into carcinogenic substances.

Extremely short exposure of raw, cooked or frozen vegetables converted their plant alkaloids into carcinogens.

Carcinogenic free radicals were formed in microwaved plants, especially root vegetables.

Decrease in nutritional value

Russian researchers also reported a marked acceleration of structural degradation leading to a decreased food value of 60 to 90% in all foods tested. Among the changes observed were:

Deceased bio-availability of vitamin B complex, vitamin C, vitamin E, essential minerals and lipotropics factors in all food tested.

Various kinds of damaged to many plant substances, such as alkaloids, glucosides, galactosides and nitrilosides.

The degradation of nucleo-proteins in meats.

Microwave sickness is discovered

The Russians did research on thousands of workers who had been exposed to microwaves during the development of radar in the 1950's. Their research showed health problems so serious that the Russians set strict limits of 10 microwatts exposure for workers and one microwatt for civilians.

In Robert O. Becker's book, The Body Electric, he described Russian research on the health effects of microwave radiation, which they called "microwave sickness." On page 314, Becker states:

"It's [Microwave sickness] first signs are low blood pressure and slow pulse. The later and most common manifestations are chronic excitation of the sympathetic nervous system [stress syndrome] and high blood pressure.

This phase also often includes headache, dizziness, eye pain, sleeplessness, irritability, anxiety, stomach pain, nervous tension, inability to concentrate, hair loss, plus an increased incidence of appendicitis, cataracts, reproductive problems, and cancer.

The chronic symptoms are eventually succeeded by crisis of adrenal exhaustion and ischemic heart disease [the blockage of coronary arteries and heart attacks]."

According to Dr. Lee, changes are observed in the blood chemistries and the rates of certain diseases among consumers of microwaved foods. The symptoms above can easily be caused by the observations shown below. The following is a sample of these changes:

Lymphatic disorders were observed, leading to decreased ability to prevent certain types of cancers.

An increased rate of cancer cell formation was observed in the blood.

Increased rates of stomach and intestinal cancers were observed.

Higher rates of digestive disorders and a gradual breakdown of the systems of elimination were observed.

Microwave research conclusions

The following were the most significant German and Russian research operations facilities concerning the biological effects of microwaves:

The initial research conducted by the Germans during the Barbarossa military campaign, at the Humbolt-Universitat zu Berlin (1942-1943); and,

From 1957 and up to the present [until the end of the cold war], the Russian research operations were conducted at: the Institute of Radio Technology at Kinsk, Byelorussian Autonomous Region; and, at the Institute of Radio Technology at Rajasthan in the Rossiskaja Autonomous Region, both in the Union of the Soviet Socialist Republics.

In most cases, the foods used for research analysis were exposed to microwave propagation at an energy potential of 100 kilowatts/cm3/second, to the point considered acceptable for sanitary, normal ingestion. The effects noted by both German and Russian researchers is presented in three categories:

Category I, Cancer-Causing Effects

Category II, Nutritive Destruction of Foods

Category III, Biological Effects of Exposure

CATEGORY I

CANCER-CAUSING EFFECTS

[The first two points of Category I are not readable from our report copy. The remainder of the report is intact.]

3. Creation of a "binding effect" to radioactivity in the atmosphere, thus causing a marked increase in the amount of alpha and beta particle saturation in foods;

4. Creation of cancer causing agents within protein hydrolysate compounds* in milk and cereal grains [*these are natural proteins that are split into unnatural fragments by the addition of water];

5. Alteration of elemental food-substances, causing disorders in the digestive system by unstable catabolism* of foods subjected to microwaves [*the metabolic breakdown process];

6. Due to chemical alterations within food substances, malfunctions were observed within the lymphatic systems [absorbent vessels], causing a degeneration of the immune potentials of the body to protect against certain forms of neoplastics [abnormal growths of tissue];

7. Ingestion of microwaved foods caused a higher percentage of cancerous cells within the blood serum [cytomas - cell tumors such as sarcoma];

8. Microwave emissions caused alteration in the catabolic [metabolic breakdown] behavior of glucoside [hydrolyzed dextrose] and galactoside [oxidized alcohol] elements within frozen fruits when thawed in this manner;

9. Microwave emission caused alteration of the catabolic [metabolic breakdown] behavior of plant alkaloids [organic nitrogen based elements] when raw, cooked, or frozen vegetables were exposed for even extremely short durations;

10. Cancer causing free radicals [highly reactive incomplete molecules] were formed within certain trace mineral molecular formations in plant substances, and in particular, raw root-vegetables; and,

11. In a statistically high percentage of persons, microwaved foods caused stomach and intestinal cancerous growths, as well as a general degeneration of peripheral cellular tissues, with a gradual breakdown of the function of the digestive and excretive systems.

CATEGORY II

DECREASE IN FOOD VALUE

Microwave exposure caused significant decreases in the nutritive value of all foods researched. The following are the most important findings:

1. A decrease in the bioavailability [capability of the body to utilize the nutriment] of B-complex vitamins, Vitamin C, Vitamin E, essential minerals and lipotropics in all foods;

2. A loss of 60-90% of the vital energy field content of all tested foods;

3. A reduction in the metabolic behavior and integration process capability of alkaloids [organic nitrogen based elements], glucosides and galactosides, and nitrilosides;

4. A destruction of the nutritive value of nucleoproteins in meats;

5. A marked acceleration of structural disintegration in all foods.

CATEGORY III

BIOLOGICAL EFFECTS OF EXPOSURE

Exposure to microwave emissions also had an unpredictably negative effect upon the general biological welfare of humans.

This was not discovered until the Russians experimented with highly sophisticated equipment and discovered that a human did not even need to ingest the material substance of the microwaved food substances: that even exposure to the energy-field itself was sufficient to cause such adverse side effects that the use of any such microwave apparatus was forbidden in 1976 by Soviet state law.

The following are the enumerated effects:

1. A breakdown of the human "life-energy field" in those who were exposed to microwave ovens while in operation, with side-effects to the human energy field of increasingly longer duration;

2. A degeneration of the cellular voltage parallels during the process of using the apparatus, especially in the blood and lymphatic areas;

3. A degeneration and destabilization of the external energy activated potentials of food utilization within the processes of human metabolism;

4. A degeneration and destabilization of internal cellular membrane potentials while transferring catabolic [metabolic breakdown] processes into the blood serum from the digestive process;

5. Degeneration and circuit breakdowns of electrical nerve impulses within the junction potentials of the cerebrum [the front portion of the brain where thought and higher functions reside];

6. A degeneration and breakdown of nerve electrical circuits and loss of energy field symmetry in the neuroplexuses [nerve centers] both in the front and the rear of the central and autonomic nervous systems;

7. Loss of balance and circuiting of the bioelectric strengths within the ascending reticular activating system [the system which controls the function of consciousness];

8. A long term cumulative loss of vital energies within humans, animals and plants that were located within a 500-meter radius of the operational equipment;

9. Long lasting residual effects of magnetic "deposits" were located throughout the nervous system and lymphatic system;

10. A destabilization and interruption in the production of hormones and maintenance of hormonal balance in males and females;

11. Markedly higher levels of brainwave disturbance in the alpha, theta, and delta wave signal patterns of persons exposed to microwave emission fields, and;

12. Because of this brainwave disturbance, negative psychological effects were noted, including loss of memory, loss of ability to concentrate, suppressed emotional threshold, deceleration of intellective processes, and interruptive sleep episodes in a statistically higher percentage of individuals subjected to continual range emissive field effects of microwave apparatus, either in cooking apparatus or in transmission stations.

Forensic Research Conclusions

From the twenty-eight above enumerated indications, the use of microwave apparatus is definitely not advisable; and, with the decision of the Soviet government in 1976, present scientific opinion in many countries concerning the use of such apparatus is clearly in evidence.

Due to the problem of random magnetic residulation and binding within the biological systems of the body (Category III:9), which can ultimately effect the neurological systems, primarily the brain and neuroplexuses (nerve centers), long term depolarization of tissue neuroelectric circuits can result.

Because these effects can cause virtually irreversible damage to the neuroelectrical integrity of the various components of the nervous system (I. R. Luria, Novosibirsk 1975a), ingestion of microwaved foods is clearly contraindicated in all respects.

Their magnetic residual effect can render the pyschoneural receptor components of the brain more subject to influence psychologically by artificially induced microwave radio frequency fields from transmission stations and TV relay-networks.

The theoretical possibility of psycho telemetric influence (the capability of affecting human behavior by transmitted radio signals at controlled frequencies) has been suggested by Soviet neuropsychological investigations at Uralyera and Novosibirsk (Luria and Perov, 1974a, 1975c, 1976a), which can cause involuntary subliminal psychological energy field compliance to operative microwave apparatus.

FORENSIC RESEARCH DOCUMENT

Prepared By: William P. Kopp

A. R. E. C. Research Operations

TO61-7R10/10-77F05

RELEASE PRIORITY: CLASS I ROO1a

Ten Reasons to Throw out your Microwave Oven

From the conclusions of the Swiss, Russian and German scientific clinical studies, we can no longer ignore the microwave oven sitting in our kitchens. Based on this research, we will conclude this article with the following:

1). Continually eating food processed from a microwave oven causes long term - permanent - brain damage by "shorting out" electrical impulses in the brain [de-polarizing or de-magnetizing the brain tissue].

2). The human body cannot metabolize [break down] the unknown by-products created in microwaved food.

3). Male and female hormone production is shut down and/or altered by continually eating microwaved foods.

4). The effects of microwaved food by-products are residual [long term, permanent] within the human body.

5). Minerals, vitamins, and nutrients of all microwaved food is reduced or altered so that the human body gets little or no benefit, or the human body absorbs altered compounds that cannot be broken down.

6). The minerals in vegetables are altered into cancerous free radicals when cooked in microwave ovens.

7). Microwaved foods cause stomach and intestinal cancerous growths [tumors]. This may explain the rapidly increased rate of colon cancer in America.

. The prolonged eating of microwaved foods causes cancerous cells to increase in human blood.

9). Continual ingestion of microwaved food causes immune system deficiencies through lymph gland and blood serum alterations.

10). Eating microwaved food causes loss of memory, concentration, emotional instability, and a decrease of intelligence.

Have you tossed out your microwave oven yet?

After you throw out your microwave you can use a toaster oven as a replacement. It works well for most and is nearly as quick.

The use of artificial microwave transmissions for subliminal psychological control, a.k.a. "brainwashing", has also been proven. We're attempting to obtain copies of the 1970's Russian research documents and results written by Drs. Luria and Perov specifying their clinical experiments in this area.


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

I have to admit i sit in front of a PC ALL day and i think it is affecting me allot! After long periods i feel like i cant even think straight!!! Too much of anything is never good, I always mean to make sure i take a break every hour but never do!!!


----------



## Stv_BABES (May 1, 2004)

ChefX said:


> serious, sad sad
> 
> get up and move!


dont know what your point is here.?

i take a 5 min break every hour but im still infront of the PC for the other 55mins of the hour.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

nice reads cookie.

Maybe the microwave isnt as damaging as the suns rays as somebody suggested (cant remember who) but they if they are unhealthy then you shut cut them out immediatly.

Its like most supplements, glutamine solely isnt responsible for recovery but when combined with protein powders, food, creatine etc then it becomes an accumulative factor.

The same principle lies with microwaves, it is an unatural way to cook food and adds to the unhealthy way of living. Too many people depend on them because of the practicality and convenience of them.

Your telling me that the government never knew about BSE and CJD all those years ago? Ofcourse they did but they knew that the beef industry is one of the biggest if not the biggest markets in food today, so they hid it ignoring the consequences it had to offer. Just like microwaves.


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

hmm

microwaves eh RUN and HIDE!

cell phones, your computers wireless access, TV, ect ect are all microwaves!!!!!

even your brain produces microwaves...

I use a microwave and will continue to do so.

Now water... that is deadly!


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

ChefX said:


> hmm
> 
> microwaves eh RUN and HIDE!
> 
> ...


Problem is chef there has been a lot of evidence and advice with regards the mobile phone in the uk with parents being told to reduce childrens time spent on them,plus also people in general as there is/could be a link to brain tumours.

There has also been a lot of contravercey with regards to mobile phone masts and increases of certain types of cancer within the surrounding areas.

So there has got to be something in it.


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

I would have normally agreed (years ago) cookie but I haven't seen one shred of evidence only speculation.

The incidence of brain cancer and such has dropped over the last 20 years steady (even accelerated in the drop the last 7) and yet the use of microwaves in all forms has risen.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

ChefX said:


> The incidence of brain cancer and such has dropped over the last 20 years steady (even accelerated in the drop the last 7) and yet the use of microwaves in all forms has risen.


Thats it, cell phones reduce brain cancer.


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

Actually winger I think that those who use the cell phone and drive are actually killing themselves off and therefore they dont have the time to develope brain cancer

lets get onto the top things here now!

Drinking and driving

Daily smoking

Unprotected sex

Not wearing a seat belt

Use of dnp or insulin

or worse yet...

gosh dare I say it? ? ?

ok - catching bullets!


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

:beer:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

ChefX said:


> Actually winger I think that those who use the cell phone and drive are actually killing themselves off and therefore they dont have the time to develope brain cancer
> 
> lets get onto the top things here now!
> 
> ...


What if I was driving drunk to go buy some dnp and slin while I was smoking a cigarette and banging my honey, brandishing a weapon, not wearing set belts is that bad? I am wearing a rubber! I feel very safe. :beer:


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

LOL

that could be worse LOL


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

winger said:


> What if I was driving drunk to go buy some dnp and slin while I was smoking a cigarette and banging my honey, brandishing a weapon, not wearing set belts is that bad? I am wearing a rubber! I feel very safe. :beer:


Trust you to lower the tone of a perfectly intelligent thread


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> Trust you to lower the tone of a perfectly intelligent thread


Thanks for noticing.:cool:


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> Trust you to lower the tone of a perfectly intelligent thread


lol, nice one winger. you beat me to it


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

winger said:


> Thanks for noticing.:cool:


You should know by now not much gets past me:gun:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> You should know by now not much gets past me:gun:


And you would be the first to admit that too!


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

winger said:


> And you would be the first to admit that too!


Sure would:bounce:

And I always walk to the sound of the beat of my own drum:lift:

A typical scorpio as the wife says

Too self opinionated and self sure:beer:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> Sure would:bounce:
> 
> And I always walk to the sound of the beat of my own drum:lift:
> 
> ...


Thats our Cookie for sure.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

Click download and enjoy

And questions on a post card


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

nice cookie.

i think i have missed number 2 though, is it on the diatia?


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

Heres number 2 for ya buddy



Killerkeane said:


> nice cookie.
> 
> i think i have missed number 2 though, is it on the diatia?


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> Heres number 2 for ya buddy


thankyou.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

My pleasure


----------

